# 9 Months Old and still floppy eared



## jdomep

Hank is 9 months old and is by far the best dog we have ever had. So smart and loving :wub: He is AKC registered and his ears have yet to pop. Just wondering if they will or is my cute boy forever floppy? ALSO - if they stay down is there special cleaning we must do? Thanks so much and here is our boy!


----------



## selzer

His ears really don't look like they are trying. I think they may not go up. No special cleaning. Usually, I encourage people to clean ears 1-2 times per week with a flush that will dry out the ear canal. If your pup hasn't had any ear infections yet, then he might not be as susceptible, as those shepherds that have chronic ear troubles. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Courtney

Welcome to you and Hank

I do think the ship has sailed on his ears going up. He's a good looking boy and sounds like a pleasure to own...enjoy!

I clean my boys ears every weekend, it's part of our grooming routine along with nail clipping and brushing.


----------



## wolfy dog

Was Hank neutered at a very early age? His legs look so long which tends to happen when males are neutered as a pup (growth plates close later) If so, could this have anything to do with ear development? So this is a question to the experts here.


----------



## msvette2u

No, wolfy, our last GSD pup was neutered at around 6mos. and had a gorgeous ear set.

Yaeger


















To the OP, welcome! I'm curious as to the pedigree on your pup, where did you acquire him?


----------



## wolfy dog

msvette2u said:


> No, wolfy, our last GSD pup was neutered at around 6mos. and had a gorgeous ear set.


By early neutering I meant between 8 weeks old and 5 months.


----------



## msvette2u

Well his ears would have stood either way. I consider "early" neutering to be prepuberty. At 6mos. a dog is still prepuberty.

Their ears are more of a genetic thing than hormonal


----------



## PatchonGSD

He doesnt look PB GSD to me....maybe thats why?


----------



## msvette2u

> He is AKC registered


:shrug:
This is why I wondered if they have a pedigree...or where they got him.


----------



## WhiteSpirit

Not every breeder tells the truth when registering dogs. I had bought an Akita before that I saw both of the parents and got full paperwork for. Amazing dog so beautiful. Then I noticed her teeth didn't look right so I brought her in to get them cleaned. At that time I was informed that I had an 8 month old wolf mix. DNA confirmed it. And this was an AKC registered decedent of "Lady Akita of the North"

People lie and will sell any mix they have with papers. They may even register them. Unfortunately if the breeders have two of the same breed on their property the AKC will assume the pups are pure breed.

Some sheps can have ear problems when they don't get enough calcium as puppies. But even then you get at the least half masted soft ears.


----------



## WhiteSpirit

This image is an older Labrador/Shepherd that was breed intentionally.










I'm not dissing on your boy... So freaking cute! Just letting you know that the people you bought from most likely lied to you.


----------



## Carriesue

He is a very beautiful boy! I agree though, he doesn't look pure bred, seems like there's something lab or lab like in his face and definitely his ears so I don't think at this point that they're going to go up.

Either way though, he's still the same dog as before and still as handsome!


----------



## wolfy dog

If you can, go back to the breeder and take a look at the neighbor dogs? His mom could have had a fling with one outside her own breed. His legs seem so very long for a purbred GSD.


----------



## FrankieC

wolfy dog said:


> If you can, go back to the breeder and take a look at the neighbor dogs? His mom could have had a fling with one outside her own breed.* His legs seem so very long for a purbred GSD.*


Yep, that's the first thing I noticed too. The legs. Very handsome dog but I think there is some mix action going on there.


----------



## Elaine

I would be shocked if this dog was a purebred. His ears are not going to come up and they don't require any special cleaning. You should just love him for the way he is and let it go.


----------



## msvette2u

I have seen some very "non traditional" appearing GSDs who are sold as "oversized", with non-standard ears.


----------



## SueDoNimm

He looks like a mix to me also. The way his muzzle slopes down and the length of it looks wrong, plus the ears and legs. My dog is oversized and has very long legs, but looks nothing like this dog. 

He is a handsome dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wolfy dog

The breeder might think that all the pups are purebred but it is possible that a litter has more than one sire. Females ovulate for several days.


----------



## Zookeep

He is a handsome guy. I wouldn't worry about the ears. Mine has one up and one down. It gives her character.


----------

